# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  beneficios de la magia para niños

## alexmoncada

- La magia enseña valores. Los niños que acuden a una escuela de magia o a un curso de ilusionismo aprenden algunos de los valores más importantes, entre ellos es esfuerzo, la constancia, la paciencia y el gusto por el trabajo bien hecho.
- La magia estimula la motricidad. Muchos trucos de magia requieren de cierta habilidad manual. La postura, los movimientos en el escenario y el manejo de las manos son algunas de las capacidades que se desarrollan en el niño mago.


- La magia potencia la creatividad. Se necesita mucha imaginación para hacer un truco de magia. Por eso es una de las actividades que más y mejor estimulan la creatividad de los niños. También les enseña a resolver situaciones y a buscar los recursos que necesitan en cada momento, por lo que potencia su autonomía.
- La magia mejora la autoestima. Entre los beneficios de la magia también se encuentra la de mejorar la autoestima del niño. El niño que practica magia se convierte en el centro de atención y también de admiración por parte de los demás niños, algo que puede fomentar su capacidad de liderazgo.
- La magia promueve la comunicación. Los niños que practican magia desarrollan mejor sus dotes comunicativas. Mantener la atención del público requiere cierta dosis de encantamiento a través de las palabras y también del lenguaje corporal.
- La magia fomenta el espíritu crítico. Queremos niños que tengan capacidad de análisis y espíritu crítico , algo de actividad de presoterapia porque es una herramienta que les será de ayuda cuando lleguen a adultos. La magia requiere cuestionarse todo lo que está ocurriendo a su alrededor.
- La magia une a la familia. Qué mejor actividad para realizar en familia que un espectáculo de magia donde sea nuestro niño aprendiz de mago el que nos enseñe a nosotros lo que debemos hacer para que el truco salga bien.

----------

